# Welches Insekt ist das?



## Conny (31. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiß mal wieder nicht wie dieses fliegende Tierchen heißt. Es sieht fast aus wie behaart 
Kennst es jemand?


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Servus Conny

Ein Wollschweber.

Hier noch mehrere Wollschweber

Gratualation zu deinem Wollschweber 

Mir ist noch keiner vor die Linse geschwebt


----------



## Conny (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Hallo Helmut,

danke erstmal 
Ich werde heute abend mal noch einige Bilder bearbeiten. Der Wollschweber hat lange still gehalten.


----------



## Conny (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Hallo,

hier kann man sehr gut den langen Rüssel sehen. 
Das ganze Tierchen ist höchstens 2 cm lang.


----------



## axel (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Hallo Conny 

Das sieht ja wie ain Elefant mit Flügeln aus 
Tolles Foto 

Lg
axel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Oder wie ein Alien in dem Film Evolution.
Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen!


----------



## Conny (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Weil sie so schön sind, noch einer:

Medium 1694 anzeigen


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Hallo Conny,

tolle Fotos. Wir haben die Bürschen auch im Garten, allerdings ist unsere Sorte Fuchsrot. Witzig finde ich es immer, wenn sie vor einem in der Luft stehenbleiben und einem in die Augen schauen, als ob sie überlegen, wo da wohl der Nektar versteckt sein mag. Mit dem langen Rüssel und diesem Flugverhalten erinnern sie mich irgendwie an Kolibris.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Hi Conny,



Nun hast Du mal ein Tierchen getroffen, dass es bei uns nicht gibt - oder haben wir es nur noch nie wahrgenommen , wie auch immer - sehr schöne Fotos sind Dir da gelungen.


----------



## Naturfreundin (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Hallo Conny,
ist ja ein tolles Tierchen,in welchem Teil Deutschlands wohnst Du und auf welcher Pflanze hast Du ihn gefunden?Verhalten sie sich so wie __ Schwärmer?
Lg Jutta


----------



## Emma (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Moin,

vor fast 5 Jahren kam dieses Tierchen zum "Frühstücken" in unseren Garten. Es stand wie ein Kolibri in der Luft und ging mit seinem Rüssel in die Blüten.

Durch Eugen erfuhr ich dann: Danke dafür!!
_"das ist ein Taubenschwanz ( Macroglossum stellatarum ) Dieser, dem Kolibri ähnlicher  Schwärmer zieht immer mehr in nördliche Gebiete. Ein Zeichen,dass es bei uns wärmer wird. Im letzten Jahr hatten wir in Wertheim eine richtige "Plage". Bei uns fliegt auch noch der  Weinschwärmer und der Nachtkerzenschwärmer. Es sind echt interessante Schmetterlinge. Wenn du ihnen was gutes tun willst,pflanz Schmetterlingsflieder und  Lavendel,da stehn sie drauf."_

Seit dem Fotoshooting konnten wir so ein "unbekanntes Flugobjekt" nicht mehr sichten. 

Liebe Grüße aus Niedersachsen
__ Iris


----------



## Conny (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Hallo,

  und weil es Euch so gut gefällt, noch eins. Kurz vor dem Abheben.
Das ganze ist im Rheinland aufgenommen. So kurz noch Sonnenaufgang. Man beachte, mit einem Fuß hält es sich noch fest.

Medium 1695 anzeigen


----------



## axel (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*

Süüüss! Summm !


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo an alle,

hab gesehen, dass das Thema Insektenbestimmung hier schon existiert...
Welcher __ Käfer könnte das sein? Hab ihn weder in einem Bestimmungsbuch, noch im Internet gefunden...?
Aufgenommen mitte März in Südtirol an einem Weinberghang.

  

Währe interessant wenn den jemand bestimmen könnte ;-)

Danke!
Tom


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (9. Mai 2018)

Habs jetzt doch selber rausgefunden... 
Ist der Rotsaum __ Blattkäfer.

VG
Tom


----------



## Tyrano86 (9. Mai 2018)

Christine schrieb:


> *AW: Welches Insekt ist das?*
> 
> Hallo Conny,
> 
> tolle Fotos. Wir haben die Bürschen auch im Garten, allerdings ist unsere Sorte Fuchsrot. Witzig finde ich es immer, wenn sie vor einem in der Luft stehenbleiben und einem in die Augen schauen, als ob sie überlegen, wo da wohl der Nektar versteckt sein mag. Mit dem langen Rüssel und diesem Flugverhalten erinnern sie mich irgendwie an Kolibris.



Sei froh das sie dich nach Musterung doch für einen Fehlwirt gehalten haben . Ich vermute mal, dass das in der Luftstehen daher kommt weil sie ihre Eier aus der Luft auf ihre potenziellen Wirte abschiesen.


----------

